# help me choose a breed



## Sydney (Nov 21, 2010)

Im looking into raising meat rabbits and I have i have a bunch of questions about breeds.  do certain breeds taste more flavorful then others, and  are some hardier against diseases?  What would the benefits be of raising a heritage breed compared to a common breed such as new zealand?  Are some breeds better at foraging more food from pasture then others?  what would be a breed that has a nice colorful coat, good weight gain, and large liters, good temperament, and cold hardy?  Right now im thinking satin, creme D'Argent, champagne D'Argent, tan or maybe palomino rabbits.  what other breeds are worth considering?  and are creme D'Argent the same as champagne D'Argent just a different coat coloring?


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't offer much, since  I haven't experienced many breeds.  I have raised californians and mixed breeds consisting of NZ?flemish/cali.  
all mine had large litters in their prime.--8-10 kits.  White fur is worth more if you plan on selling the hides, as it is very difficult to get true matching colours of anything but white, and white dyes to any colour easily.  As far as FCR, disease hardiness, I couldn't tell you.  I kept all my rabbits healthy--the worst I had to deal with was ear mites once out of three years.  As far as I know, their taste is in direct relation to what they are fed.  I supplemented mine with weeds and such that we foraged for, and next year, mine will be pastured in tractors.


----------



## Cargo (Nov 24, 2010)

There are a bunch of different breeds out there that make great meat rabbits. NZW and Californians are the ones used in commercial rabbit raising they have the best feed/meat conversion. But really, any 5lb. + rabbit can be raised for meat.  

A great deal will depend on what is available in your area. Find out what you can buy before you get your heart set. 
I would love to get my hands on some Florida Whites but there are none in my area.
So I currently have a NZW pair and a mutt that came knocked up. 

Pasturing rabbits sounded like a great idea to me as well. Until it was pointed out to me that I would run into a host of health issues because of it. Bunnies who have ground contact will have to be wormed more often. I may still tractor them come spring and summer anyway.

One article for pasturing: http://livingthefrugallife.blogspot.com/2009/03/meat-rabbits-on-pasture.html

Here is another article you should read: http://www.mofga.org/Publications/M...inter20092010/Rabbits/tabid/1392/Default.aspx


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 24, 2010)

I am still looking at Rex, good meat and great fur as an added bonus.  Can't wait till spring to get my set up started!


----------

